# I think I am in love



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I doggie sat for Deb while she was out of town on business. I had George and Pea Pod for a few days! OMG, they were SO, SO sweet. They are both SO tiny, they made my girls look like giants! Little George is so gentle and he has the cutest face. He really is a great looking dog, he is so special. The shelter said he was old, but he doesn't act it, no cataracts. Little Pea is tiny but has NO fear, she was all over the place and boy, can she jump. The shelter said she was 15 years old, NO WAY, much too active and inquisitive for that age. Not the slightest hint of arthritis, great appetite. She acts like a puppy. The hubs and I kept looking at each other saying "we can't have FOUR dogs". And quite frankly, I think they both need some undivided attention, where they each would be the star of attention so they can continue to blossom. I only have two arms. I hugged two of them and the other two would look at me like I was breaking their hearts and it killed me. But we are at the brink. The hubs has often said, he would like a little boy. What a dilemma. Here are a couple of pics of them. The first one is of George giving a rasberry to the girls, the second is him asking "what you got there?". The last two are of Pea, I call the first one her "what you talking about Willis?" face. They need perfect homes, spread the word!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

They are both absolutely adorable! I would have fallen in love with them too! I love the pic of George sticking out his tongue!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

If they are not two of the cuties babies...OMG!!!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

They need perfect homes

It looks like they found their perfect home!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I love the tongue sticking out too,cracked me up. Shelter personnel have a hard time aging dogs,it's hard they go by teeth and condition and if you've lived a rough life it will age you beyond your years.
Oh if I only lived closer,had a bigger house,heck a bigger bed (5 dogs now),I'd be all over these guys.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh are they cute.:wub::wub:You've got those looks down I hope they get homes really fast...they're too wonderful not to. You know once you have two, they are kind of like potato chips. You just have to have more. (Here I am saying that with only one B))


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Gigi :wub:

Thank you so much for the beautiful words, for two beautiful doggies.

They are absolutely the best. I couldn't ask for two better fosters.

Also, thank you Gigi and Tom for all you've done for us. You have gone above and beyond. I want you to know how very much it is appreciated.

All our love,

Deb and Gang


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I know what you mean about the arms thing... we get stymied by our 3... they always want lovins when someone else is getting lovins, but we manage.  *Besides, George is a wee one, he only counts as 1/2 so you should def think about it!!! *


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

they are so adorable! There's a little one in GA that I am in love with but we're just not sure its a good idea so we are holding off  But, both of these two are so cute and I love love love the "Deb" cut!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are both precious, and I can't believe Pea is 15. They look like they are really enjoying that warm sunshine.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

They are so cute, they look like puppies


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are adorable......especially the tongue shot!!! Thank you for sharing!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

They're both adorable. I don't see how anyone could not love these two. 
I hope they find their forever homes soon.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Too cute! Love the tongue shot!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah I deal with the 2 hands 5 dogs perdicament too,so I have to sit on the floor and just scoop them all together for a group hug...:sLo_grouphug3:
At least when Al's home I have reinforcemetns from the hug department so no one gets left out.:grouphug:
We'd have to get a bigger bed though.We might have to just have matresses all over the floor to accomodate more doggies I guess. It'll look like a "60's love in".


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

too precious , and they do look young !


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gigi, I am sending my thanks to you also for helping Deb and AMA out. We are still waiting on the repeat liver test for George before putting them on Pet Finder and I do have two active applications on him. Soooo if you are thinking of getting this boy, better do it fast. LOL Thank-you also for the pics of Sweet Pea. Deb has been photo challenged lately. 
AMA is also getting another rescue girl on thursday and we pulled a very cute male from Baldwin A.C. yesterday. He is very , very sweet and cute also. I think bigger then George though. Hope to have pics to share of all the new kids soon. Hugs, Edie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well all i can say about that is......I've got four.....you can do it too :thumbsup:

so you aren't such a good foster parent. But you're a great ...parent :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What adorable faces they both have! I have a real weakness for seniors. They are so mellow and wonderful to live with. I hope they find their perfect homes...that is, if Deb can part with them. She adores the seniors, too!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

they are so precious 

Kat


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats! They are beautiful....and found a perfect home. This makes me smile.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Congrats! They are beautiful....and found a perfect home. This makes me smile.


They haven't found their perfect home yet. They are still in foster care,
and will be up for adoption in a week or so.

These two have really touched my heart. It will be especially hard to let go.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm glad everyone enjoyed the pics. My MIL says something that cracks me up "you are so sweet I could each you with a spoon!". Very appropriate when it comes to these two delightful pups. Edie, you are the devil, and I am thinking about it seriously. Everyone, how about a challenge? If I get more, how about everyone else getting just ONE more? Let clean Edie of AMA and Mary of NMR out, I'm sure these ladies would love to be "empty" if even for a short while. I know, it is much easier said than done but I just thought I would throw it out there. Everyone, have a beautiful day!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow...what sweet babies. They both look like they have so much to say and so much love to give!

I am especially fond of little George...he just melts my heart for some reason. 

Many years from now when both London & Preston are gone (MANY, MANY years from now), we will adopt a rescue Maltese. We tried adopting one before we got Preston, but London didn't get along with him.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh I thought you were adopting them...sorry for the misunderstanding on my part.
I wish I could do something, but my husband had to be BEGGED for me to get Rocky. Now he loves him but still thinks dogs are a lot of work. Maybe later on, but I'd never get away with it now....hope they get adopted soon, they are so sweet.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> I'm glad everyone enjoyed the pics. My MIL says something that cracks me up "you are so sweet I could each you with a spoon!". Very appropriate when it comes to these two delightful pups. Edie, you are the devil, and *I am thinking about it seriously*. Everyone, how about a challenge? If I get more, how about everyone else getting just ONE more? Let clean Edie of AMA and Mary of NMR out, I'm sure these ladies would love to be "empty" if even for a short while. I know, it is much easier said than done but I just thought I would throw it out there. Everyone, have a beautiful day!


chanting (do it do it do it do it) ... you may regret it if you don't if you are that bonded after a short stay  :innocent::thmbup::thmbup::thmbup:

Deb ((((((((Hugs))))))) you are such a sweet nurturer and have helped SO MANY on the path to a new life...another little love bug(s) will be in the wings waiting to take their place. I pray for the day when we no longer have such 'surplus'


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

They are both adorable .


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

O.K. Gigi, The kids are both on petfinder and I am having a home visit done tomorrow on a person that is interested in George. Last chance..Hugs,Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> What adorable faces they both have! I have a real weakness for seniors. They are so mellow and wonderful to live with. I hope they find their perfect homes...that is, if Deb can part with them. She adores the seniors, too!


I trend to the seniors too,maybe it's because they really need that chance to live out those golden years in comfort. People tend to take the younger ones,so I take the oldsters.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> O.K. Gigi, The kids are both on petfinder and I am having a home visit done tomorrow on a person that is interested in George. Last chance..Hugs,Edie


Dear Edie,
I sent you a PM.

GG


----------

